
France's Diminished Liberties - tajen
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/04/opinion/frances-diminished-liberties.html
======
tajen
Hollande did the same speech as Bush in 2001: We're at war, we'll restrict
liberties, we're sending the army. Since Jan 2015, we've had the Loi sur le
Renseignement, which allows secret services to spy individuals. Since Nov
2015, we have warrantless police raids. The Boston bombing shows that US
hasn't gotten rid of terrorism after 15 years of this regime.

A journalist from Le Monde maintains a very good blog about it:
[http://delinquance.blog.lemonde.fr](http://delinquance.blog.lemonde.fr). For
the moment.

We've raided about 2500 homes, including, for example, hunters. Of course
we've seized weapons, those people have a valid gun license. Of course we've
seized drugs, but that should have been dealt with before the state of
emergency and that's still not fighting terrorism. One Muslim father of two,
in his 40ies, was able to show 6 testimonials from his police friends about
his morality, and is still house-detained. The police is having fun with race-
based or denunciation-based raids, but terrorism will never be fought against.
We're exceeding the EU debt restrictions with our war in Syria, the #1 driver
of terrorism is poverty and police state, and that's exactly where we're
going.

I've always believed a cultural difference between USA and France would be
that we do not overreact on violence (e.g. We wouldn't invent the TSA or we'd
never present false proof of WMD at UN). We've just proven otherwise.

The irony? The terrorists were born in France and Belgium. They're native.
It's just a failure of social integration.

~~~
dudul
> I've always believed a cultural difference between USA and France would be
> that we do not overreact on violence (e.g. We wouldn't invent the TSA or
> we'd never present false proof of WMD at UN). We've just proven otherwise.

Not quite true. We haven't started an illegal war and dragged many other
countries in base on fake evidence yet.

The bloodiest attack ever in France during peace time happened only 1.5 months
ago, maybe we need a little longer to digest.

It also false to say that investigations have not yielded any result.

